# Skylake need two blob in kernel

## Celes_Eternal

Hello,

I have some dmesg log:

```
[    0.573552] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.574181] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 4096M

[    0.574389] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin failed with error -2

[    0.574412] [drm:i915_firmware_load_error_print] *ERROR* failed to load firmware i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin (0)

[    0.574435] [drm:i915_firmware_load_error_print] *ERROR* The driver is built-in, so to load the firmware you need to

               include it either in the kernel (see CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE) or

               in your initrd/initramfs image.

[    0.574481] checking generic (b0000000 300000) vs hw (b0000000 10000000)

[    0.574482] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    0.574500] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.574538] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    0.580639] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    0.580641] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.582976] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    0.622248] [drm] failed to retrieve link info, disabling eDP

[    0.622501] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin failed with error -2

[    0.622506] [drm:intel_guc_ucode_init] *ERROR* Failed to fetch GuC firmware from i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin (error -2)

[    0.624070] [drm:i915_gem_init_hw] *ERROR* Failed to initialize GuC, error -5 (ignored)

[    0.626448] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.626746] acpi device:0f: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.626810] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.626846] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20151010 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

I can add some firmware in the kernel, but only one. (Generic Driver -> Include in-kernel firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary)

How can I add another blob?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Celes_Eternal,

Its a space separated list of files or pathnames or both.

See the help on 

```
()    External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary
```

----------

## Celes_Eternal

My bad....

Sorry my English was too bad, I didn't notice.

Thanks a lot.

----------

